
Trivium, SSE2, CorePy, and the “cube attack” - bandris
http://www.lshift.net/blog/2008/12/09/trivium-sse2-corepy-and-the-cube-attack
======
bandris
"It generates 128 simultaneous output streams using SSE2 intrinsics, and
achieves under 1 cycle/byte, over four times faster than standard
implementations. The entire program is in Python; SSE2 machine instructions
are generated and called using the tool CorePy"

